# OTC HPDE Days Next Week $150



## OT Challenge (Jan 24, 2004)

Open Track Challenge (OTC) is offering open-testing/HPDE time at each of our stops this year. 

Sunday, April 18: Las Vegas Motor Speedway 2.6M Club Track, $150
Monday, April 19: Willow Springs (Big Track), $150
Tuesday, April 20: Thunderhill, $150
Wednesday, April 21: Infineon Raceway, $150
Thursday, April 22: Buttonwillow Raceway, $150

This is a great opportunity to enjoy some track time and watch the OTC racers compete in the 5-day, 5-track series. Non-OTC racers are limited to participation in a maximum of 2 of the above dates. Open-testing/HPDE Group participants must be at the HPDE 3 or HPDE 4 level (or equivalent) to participate. 

To secure your spot(s), please contact me as soon as possible at [email protected] . 

Thank you,

Brian Provost
Chairman, Open Track Challenge
[email protected]
www.opentrackchallenge.com


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

HPDE 3 and 4, what is that?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

OT Challenge said:


> Open Track Challenge (OTC) is offering open-testing/HPDE time at each of our stops this year.
> 
> Sunday, April 18: Las Vegas Motor Speedway 2.6M Club Track, $150
> Monday, April 19: Willow Springs (Big Track), $150
> ...


Kinda late notice to get the day off!

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> HPDE 3 and 4, what is that?


NASA's more advanced levels of Hotlapping classes. 1 and 2 are beginners and intermediates, which means passing only in desginated areas etc. 3 is for faster drivers with passing only in desginated areas and 4 is open passing meaning you can pass anywhere on the track like in turns, etc.

Mike


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> NASA's more advanced levels of Hotlapping classes. 1 and 2 are beginners and intermediates, which means passing only in desginated areas etc. 3 is for faster drivers with passing only in desginated areas and 4 is open passing meaning you can pass anywhere on the track like in turns, etc.
> 
> Mike


Does someone else determine what class your in? Or can you enter any class that you want?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> Does someone else determine what class your in? Or can you enter any class that you want?


*sniff*. I wish I lived on the west coast. 

You usually start out in class 1 then move up when the HPDE instructors feel that you're ready. It's damn good fun, no matter what class you're in. A good learning experience too.


----------

